# Best bulbs for an exposure unit?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all
A while ago I built an exposure unit, just a wooden box with two double-24" blacklight strips and an acrylic top. I didn't know it until well after I had built it, but I got regular blacklights, when I should have gotten the kind that look white, not black (Someone correct me please if I'm wrong). It burns slowly because of it, around 27 minutes. I want to get the burn time down to under 5 or 8 minutes, without changing anything other than the bulbs. So, anyone who has built their own successfully, what would you guys recommend for bulbs? and also, where I should be able to find them for a decent price?

Thanks


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is not home made, but it does have 4, 24 inch unfiltered blacklight tubes. I expose my screens (I use a pure photopolymer, not a 2-part emulsion) in about 22 seconds. With the proper bulbs, you'll do much better, but you need to get rid of the acrylic and get ¼" CLEAR safety glass with NO UV protectant/film in it. The acrylic will scratch and even if you can't see the scratches, they'll be enough to give you less-than-sharp screens.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I know acrylic's not the best thing. it's already showing some very minor scratches. I will replace it soon. Where's the best place to get glass like that, just call around glass shops?
And the unfiltered blacklight tubes, are those the ones that look like white tubes ? Does home depot or other hard ware stores have them, or is it more of a specialty item that I'll have to seek out?


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

As for the glass, you SHOULD be able to get that at any glass shop. Of course, the smaller the shop, the less likely they'll have it in stock. As for the bulbs, you should also be able to get them at places like Home Depot or Lowes or maybe even your neighborhood Ace/True Value hardware store. I erred when I said mine were 2 foot bulbs. They're actually about 17". Made by GE and the bulbs are "F15T8BL".


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

They sell clear non uv protective glass in many sizes at home depot. Cheap.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

TeddyRocky said:


> They sell clear non uv protective glass in many sizes at home depot. Cheap.


Do they cut it to size? Is that something I could do myself if they don't?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

TopBulb.com - 20W T12 FLUORESCENT BLACKLIGHT MEDIUM BIPIN BASE

Do you think that's the right kind? It doesn't say unfiltered, but it's blacklight that looks like a regular tube, so I think it's the right ones to get. If it is, I'll order some immediately!


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

Grow lights work well for exposing. They're easy to find. Any place that sells plants like Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot.....grow lights are UV.

.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

brent said:


> Do they cut it to size? Is that something I could do myself if they don't?


No but they sell a cutting kit right next to it, its real simple, you cut it with a special rotary razor and "snap" or "pop" it and it will cut right off. If homedepot doesn't sell the kit, other craft stores will.


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

The F20T12BL tube you gave the link for is the right kind. F=Florescent, 20=watts, T12=diameter, BL=blacklight.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

ftembroidery said:


> The F20T12BL tube you gave the link for is the right kind. F=Florescent, 20=watts, T12=diameter, BL=blacklight.


Wonderful. Thank you so much for your help. I ordered some from topbulb.com. Pretty cheap, $9 each.

ftembroidery, can you tell me more about your exposure unit? I just want to get a very rough idea of how quickly I'll be able to burn screens. How far from the bulbs is your sheet of glass upon which you put the film/screen? Also, exactly what emulsion are you using? My gallon bucket is dwindling, so I'll be buying in the next month or two, and want to get something quick burning but good for both plastisol and water-based printing.
Thanks again.


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

My current exposure unit is by Brown Mfg. It is the absolute, bottom-of-the-line exposure unit they offer. It is the FLC2024. 

Middle Frame scales

My bulbs are 1 and 5/8" from the bottom of the ¼" glass. I use Murakami TXR. While I will occasionally use a very coarse screen (110), most of my screens are 255 to 305 and I get good exposures/washouts with about 22 seconds of exposure time. Of course, all bulbs degrade over a period of time, so that will change.

I am in the process of building a single-point metal-halide unit with vacuum. I have purchased an OLEC AL-9 (1000w) Lamphead and OLITE AI-121 Integrator which will measure light units and automatically adjust exposure time as the bulb degrades. I would not be surprised to have exposure times of 8 to 10 seconds with this unit.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

FTEM, in ref to building your metal halide unit, what type of bulb are you using (model # or something). Correct me if I am wrong...don't these bulbs take a while to light? If so how do you control that? Thanks


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

JMD, I'm using an OLEC AL-9 Lamphead. It comes with a 900-1000 watt MH light bulb, a built-in photocell for measuring light units and sending that info to the Integrator. It also comes with a built-in, motorized shutter, so when you power it up, the shutter closes and the light gets to full intensity. I wait until the built-in cooling fan is running before I even think about triggering the light either with light units or seconds. The OLITE AI-121 Integrator controls light intensity (low, medium or high) and operation perameters. Both units are made by OLEC. It is going to be used as an overhead light unit shining down on the screen so I can build additional storage area under the vacuum blanket area.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Did you order these lights and was it the correct ones? I had bought some unfiltered black lights for 20 dollars. If this is the correct ones then I will buy from here instead.





brent said:


> TopBulb.com - 20W T12 FLUORESCENT BLACKLIGHT MEDIUM BIPIN BASE
> 
> Do you think that's the right kind? It doesn't say unfiltered, but it's blacklight that looks like a regular tube, so I think it's the right ones to get. If it is, I'll order some immediately!


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

hiphopshop said:


> Did you order these lights and was it the correct ones? I had bought some unfiltered black lights for 20 dollars. If this is the correct ones then I will buy from here instead.


They aren't the best thing to use, but they work for me and are much cheaper than $20 each. My only complaint is that they shipped me 3 bulbs then put the other 2 (one was a backup) on backorder for a couple weeks. you might want to call or email to make sure they have enough in stock.


----------



## shirts4all (Dec 5, 2007)

So it looks like I should get the F20T12BL bulbs?

I got a box that was used for a light up sign. It's got standard halogen 24" 20w bulbs in it. I figured i could swap the bulbs for the black light bulbs.

It's 7" thick, so the light bulbs (6 of them) would be about 5" away from the glass.

Does anyone know if I should raise the height of the glass? And how much?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

CAn u use standard 24" Halogen Bulbs?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

shirts4all said:


> So it looks like I should get the F20T12BL bulbs?
> 
> I got a box that was used for a light up sign. It's got standard halogen 24" 20w bulbs in it. I figured i could swap the bulbs for the black light bulbs.
> 
> ...


IF anything, you should lower the glass. And the glass should be non UV-coated. I'm not sure what type of glass they would use in a light up sign, if you are using that original glass.


----------



## tynie626 (May 2, 2007)

Greg Hamrick said:


> Grow lights work well for exposing. They're easy to find. Any place that sells plants like Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot.....grow lights are UV.
> 
> .


i saw those in kmart, but i didn't know how well they would work... does anyone have any experience using these?? how long would it take to burn a screen with one of these? right now im burning a screen in around 30 minutes with a 250 watt halogen


----------



## shirts4all (Dec 5, 2007)

Do the unfiltered black lights allow me to cut my exposure time between 5-10 minutes?

I've looked into metal halide bulbs (looks like that's what's recommended for shortest exposure time and finer lines), and if that's the way to go i'll do it!


----------



## renzur (Aug 16, 2009)

Where do I get the fixture for the F15T8BL or F20T12B bulbs?

I already have my box made.

Thanks,,,,
Rich


----------



## iansureprint (Sep 4, 2009)

The type of lamps you need are Blacklight 2' 40 watt 05 T12 spectrum tubes, these are made by Sylvania, I obtain them here in the UK with ease. There are a number of lamps around but this one emitts uv at the correct spectrum to cure emulsion. They look like ordinary flourescent tubes but emit uv light at the correct wavelength.


----------



## renzur (Aug 16, 2009)

Where do I get the fixture for these bulbs? And do you have the bulb model number?


----------



## iansureprint (Sep 4, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## renzur (Aug 16, 2009)

New York City/NJ.


----------



## iansureprint (Sep 4, 2009)

The fittings are standard T12 fittings for flourescent tubes, I use gear trays and assemble them inside a cabinet put them close together, buy twin geartrays it is cheaper.
the lamps 2' 40 watt 05 Blacklight Acitinic tubes, your supplier should know the appropriate geartrays to supply you.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

using those bulbs, the only way to speed up is to double up on the bulbs and/or move them closer to the glass.....only use plate glass that doesn't have a UV filter coating or tint to it. Other glass will shatter if bumped to hard and injure you. Don't use plastic. Please


----------



## tukmol (Sep 11, 2009)

ill go for a Hallogen lamp!! for about 4-5mins in burning..^_^


----------



## mac_bl (Aug 4, 2008)

You will never exposure emulsion properly using halogen lamp. Most emulsions is sensitive for about 320-420 nm wavelenght (uv light). You will get that wavelenght by chosing properly metal-halide uv bulb. But in fact its quite expensive and need additional electric stuff like starters and others (quite expensive too). Its good to look for an old exposure unit with properly light source. I have been lucky to buy used one Sixta 3000W with vacum frame and vacum pomp for just about 330 $. It really works great, need only 2,5 minut to fully exposure screen (I mean screen is fully exposured when you don't washing out emulsion while you are developing an image still remaining it not overexposed). With that kind of light and using vacum frame I can easly develop images on screens with 65 lpi.


----------



## Pengio (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Ian

I'm building a simple exposure unit and I'm having trouble tracking down the correct bulbs. I'm in the UK, in London.

Can you let me know where you order yours from? Or is there a decent readily-available alternative to the Sylvania ones?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Bstevensdesign (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm working on building my own exposure unit and am going to be using these bulbs. F20T12BL. Does anyone know what kind of fixtures u can use with these bulbs and how much I should look to spend?

Thanks.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Go to home depot and tell them you need supplies or a premade fixture for 40w t12's .. They'll take care of you ... 

There's always google for these questions too .. It can help faster than we can ..


----------



## rmj printing (Apr 3, 2010)

whether the Insect Killer Lamp ( B/L) can use for exposure printing?


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I used the _F20T12BL bulbs _in one of my units ... bulbs 4" from clear non UV glass. Took 5-6 minutes to burn. I now have a smaller more portable unit with a 22x22 glass surface ... I use 40Watt unfiltered black lights 3" from glass surface and it takes 2-3 minutes. One thing I would suggest before switching bulbs, is to check and make sure the ballast are right ones for the bulbs you want to use. In my smaller unit, I did have to change the ballast to work with the bulbs I had purchased. Top Bulb or Lighting Supply can help you there.


----------

